
Make passport photos and print them yourself - pauljeba
https://makepassportphoto.com/
======
gus_massa
Do you have some detection to warn about the color of the background, glasses,
% of the photo covered by the face and other soft rules for the passport
photos?

------
pauljeba
Hi, am the maker of the app. Please share your feedback here. Would be glad to
improve on this. Thanks.

------
djcoding
Interesting.

